# dust collector



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Today after cleaning up sawdust for 3 hours I finally decided that I need a dust collector to help keep the mess under control. The most I will be able to spend is 250 including getting hoses and dust ports for my contractor table saw. One thing that I was wondering is my miter saw port is a inch or inch and a half well my router table port is 2.5 inches. The shop vac I have does not have the power to make a difference when duck taped on to the miter saw or router table so how would I hook up a dc to those 2. I think I am just going to move the hose from tool to tool because my jointer thickness planer table saw and miter saw a very close together. So I am wondering if anyone has a suggestion for a dust collector. I checked cl and there were a couple good ones at good prices but were a couple hours away so it looks like I will have to buy a new one. I think I only need one with 650 cfm and do not think that I am going to get the hf one because at the normal price 200 its not a good deal for a hf tool.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Your budget is exceedingly limiting. I doubt this will do much good, but here is an idea...

Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector. Last coupon I saw showed these at $149.00. 1 micron dust bag from Highland woodworking $29.00 + S&H. Dust collector accessory kit including 2 10' 4" dia hoses, 2 blast gates, a 4x4x4 wye, clamps, a table saw hood, and 2 misc 4" hoods $44.99 + S&H from Harbor Freight. Use the few remaining bucks to build a Thien baffle for your DC, and build some proper dust hoods.

The miter saw is a nightmare tool to collect dust from. In order to allow the blade to travel, too much of the blade is exposed, allowing it to vomit dust everywhere. I am fighting that issue myself right now. For the time being, the miter saw gets an angled cardboard box shoved behind it with a 4" PVC port attached to it. It is NOT an elegant solution, but it is working. Sliders are MUCH harder to deal with than fixed miter saws... 

A properly designed router table will pick up from both above and below the table. I used a tub that kitty litter came in to make my surround for the bottom side of my table. The top side is a port in the fence itself.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw an article in FWW where a guy makes couplings out of wood for all his small tools. The coupling is shaped on one end to fit odd-sized and odd-shaped outlets and then fits inside the vacuum hose. Ill try to take a pic and post it if you think it would help you.

Robert


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres a pic from the FWW magazine I mentioned. Not sure if this helps you or not.

Robert


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

dbhost said:


> ...too much of the blade is exposed, allowing it to vomit dust everywhere.


I have never heard it put that way :blink: but it does paint the proper picture!!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help tomorrow I think I am going to go take a look at a used shop fox 1.5 horse for sale for 175 I am going to try and offer 150 because it is a pawn shop selling it and its been sitting for a while


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

So did you seal the deal on the Shop Fox?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

No because the store did not know if stuff was missing and there was a large crack so I passed and got a ridgid sander but may order a grizzely l horse dust collector for 150 on Monday will get that or a air compressor

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Gotcha....

Just FYI, chances are good you will want to upgrade from that 1HP collector very quickly. I still say you are a lot better off with a 2HP HF machine and an upgraded bag.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I second the HF DC. I LOVE mine.


----------

